

I didn't spend my VC money on Armani suits (a true story) - yanivs
http://jhaniv.svbtle.com/i-didnt-spend-my-vc-money-on-armani-suits

======
al1x
Tragic. What kind of cancer did he die of?

What was your startup? What was your business model?

